# Podcasting! Anyone do it?



## xa.logan (May 11, 2013)

Hellooooo. I've been trying so hard to find resources to listen to while I drive. Do you know of anyone who podcasts? I'm actually thinking of documenting things that happen at home and talking about my experiences on iTunes. Either way, got any favorites?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 13, 2013)

xa.logan said:
			
		

> Hellooooo. I've been trying so hard to find resources to listen to while I drive. Do you know of anyone who podcasts? I'm actually thinking of documenting things that happen at home and talking about my experiences on iTunes. Either way, got any favorites?


I've podcasted for a while (both a novel and a SF show).  Gave up because I was too busy.


----------



## Harbisgirl (May 13, 2013)

There are quite a few out there for Homesteading and farming. Just go on iTunes and search for 'homestead' or 'farming'. My personal favorite is Gale at 'You CAN Homestead'. She tends to stay more focused on the topic whereas some of the other ones kinda can get distracted with other things like Home Schooling. If you have kids you will probably like that, but I don't so I tend to skip those podcasts. I haven't gotten to it yet (still have a bunch of other Podcasts I'm working through) but I heard that the Podcast from Johnny MAX and the Queen is good - called The Self-Sufficient Homestead Show


----------

